# Question On HGH & T3 Stack...



## b1ggjoe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I'm completely brand-new to this website, so please don't thrash me too hard...LOL.

Here goes:

I'm 5'9 about 275lbs and about a 28% BF....I know...I blew up!

I used to be a Joe Weider Amino-Acid Pill poppin...then Max Muscle/EAS die-hard back in the day. I'm brand-new to stacking any kind of 

AAS.

I'm about to receive roughly 100ius of Injectable HGH as well as T3 in tablet form.

From what I read thus far...it seems that 100ius of HGH is not nearly enough for a good cycle to shed-fat fast.

A few friends have recommended that I take 2ius per day of HGH, along with the T3.

My goal is to 'jump start' my training with intense jump-rope and lifting to shed-fat and put on muscle.

Can anyone make any recommendations as to the type of dosage I should take with this limited supply of HGH and T3?

Thank you in advance!!

BJ.


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 10, 2009)

100iu hgh is for only maxx 30 days if you take 3iu a day,2iu is too low!
go get more hgh..500iu


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 10, 2009)

Your age plays a key role in how much HGH you should take, suggesting a dose without knowing how old you are would be a mistake.  Post your age (and height).  

At almost 30% BF, I would not use any HGH or T3 until I drastically lowered my BF% naturally.

100iu will yield nothing for you, it would be a waste of time and $$ to do so.  I suspect you need to adjust your diet.  Fix that first.  You can post it here and I'm sure you will get some help.  Good luck.


/V


----------



## b1ggjoe (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Victor. I'm 5'9 and just turned 32 years old. I'm wondering, since the supply is already purchased...is there anything I can do then...to make any kind of difference?

The change in diet will be significant and will compliment my workout routine. I had only puchased the items so that they could help me get a 'boost' as I begin my new training regiment.

Let me know if there is anything else you suggest.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 10, 2009)

b1ggjoe said:


> Thanks Victor. I'm 5'9 and just turned 32 years old. I'm wondering, since the supply is already purchased...is there anything I can do then...to make any kind of difference?
> 
> The change in diet will be significant and will compliment my workout routine. I had only puchased the items so that they could help me get a 'boost' as I begin my new training regiment.
> 
> Let me know if there is anything else you suggest.



_If_ I was placed in your shoes, I'd store the HGH and work on the diet.  During that time, put some more $$ aside for a few more kits of HGH.  When you get your BF% down some more, I'd go ahead and run a test only cycle with HGH on the side.  The synergy of both test and HGH makes a massive difference and you will yield far better results than HGH alone.  This is what I would do...I'm sure others will say different.

/V


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 10, 2009)

3 iu GH first thing in the morning. 50 mcg t3 on empty stomach. Drop calories keeping protein high.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 10, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> 3 iu GH first thing in the morning. 50 mcg t3 on empty stomach. Drop calories keeping protein high.


This^^^^and add Testosterone.


----------



## b1ggjoe (Dec 10, 2009)

*** Victor*-

Thank you for getting back to me. That sounds like a good plan. If I were to wait on the HGH, should I then just do the T3,  then when my BF% comes down...start the GH?

Also, can you suggest 2-3 different types of  *TEST* that you would recommend for my body type/height/age?

*** Pirate/HeavyIron*-

If I did 3ius in the morning...would it be everyday for 5 days or everyday for 7 days? Given my current supply of 100ius...woud 3ius a day be better than 2?

Given my weight/height/age...do you think the HGH+T3 would have a significant impact on me or do you also think I should weight as suggested by Victor?

Also, I would love to add *TEST* to this mix. Can you suggest 2-3 different types...given my weight/height/age?

From what I've read...I think I would like to stay away from DECA.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BJ


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 10, 2009)

b1ggjoe said:


> *** Victor*-
> 
> Thank you for getting back to me. That sounds like a good plan. If I were to wait on the HGH, should I then just do the T3,  then when my BF% comes down...start the GH?
> 
> Also, can you suggest 2-3 different types of  *TEST* that you would recommend for my body type/height/age?



Because you will be adjusting your diet and should probably up your cardio, I would suggest that you hold off on the T3 as well.  I'd focus on my diet and proper training, probably more so on your cardio.

As far as a choice of test, I would pick either enan or cyp if it's your first time using AAS.  Ideally, I'd rather use prop ED because prop retains less water than cyp or enan.  In other words, you won't bloat as much as one might with cyp or enan.  

Downside to prop and beginners is that prop has to be taken ED or EOD, and most beginners don't want to pin that often.  The difference isn't drastic though.  I would aim for anything pharm grade, aside from sust or any other kind of blended ester test.

/V


----------



## b1ggjoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Victor. BTW, my T3 finally came in. It's a bottle of 100 tablets called 'Cytomel'. A friend of mine is putting together some instructions for me since he says there is a specific way to take it...since it's pretty potent. Any thoughts on Cytomel or dosage or any experience with it?

What about TEST recommendations that come in tablet form...if that's possible?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 11, 2009)

Test comes in many varieties, patches, pills, ointments, etc.  I'd suggest avoiding those all together and get pharm grade injectable test.

About your T3.  There is a HUGE ongoing debate as to how to use this stuff.  For many years, athletes would use a "pyramid" type program.  Start out on a low dose, slowly move the dose up, and than slowly taper off for a duration of only a few weeks.  This was the method many of us used to avoid "shocking" our thyroid.  Some now say the shock is a myth.

New studies and evidence now show you can take it for prolonged periods of time without having to taper.  I don't use it all that often and it's been about 2 years since I touched the stuff.  I used the old method and it worked well for me.  I suggest doing some research on how to properly dose and work the T3.  I've read too many conflicting studies.

It was also said that if you take T3 for too long, you have to get on other thyroid meds, possibly for the rest of your life.  In short, I can't give you an honest answer as I have never used it on a long term basis.

/V


----------



## b1ggjoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Victor-

Do you think that taking T3 together with HGH is good...or does one cancel out the either?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 11, 2009)

I was prescribed T3 for years and regained normal function after a long taper. I suggest keeping thyroid hormone cycles under 6 weeks.

No doubt, Test would make a great addition.


----------



## b1ggjoe (Dec 11, 2009)

What kind of 'test' would you recommend for me other than 'deca'?


----------



## b1ggjoe (Dec 12, 2009)

Guys,

What are your thoughts on using Anavar (The good, the bad and the ugly) either together with HGH+T3 or before/after HGH+T3?

Basically, I'm looking to stack HGH & T3 with some *oral version* of TEST or something close to it.

Let me know your thoughts.

BJ


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 12, 2009)

b1ggjoe, deca is not test, it's a different substance.  T3 and HGH make for a great combo, depending on what your goals are.  Lots of guys run HGH/T3/Clen combos as well.  Once test is tossed in the mix, the effects of HGH are magnified.

And yes, taking T3 and HGH together works.  BUT....don't forget that T3 not only eats fat, but it eats muscle as well.  It really depends on what kind of shape you are in and what goals you are trying to achieve.

I know you are looking for another way to get test without having to inject it...it's not as hard as it may sound.  I can do it blindfolded it's so easy.

/V


----------



## b1ggjoe (Dec 12, 2009)

Victor-

Thanks again for all of your help and information!! Given all that you have said...I'm now considering 'injectable test'.

A few more questions:

1. - Is pinning *test *similar to pinning HGH? I ask because if I'm going to pin every day w/ HGH...I guess why not pin 'test' as well???

2. - Also, what are your thoughts on purchasing needles in order to take 'HGH' as well as 'test'? Do you know of any great online sources?

I haven't purchased the needles yet for HGH, but I'm waiting for a friend to get back to me on a good source to purchase them from.

He mentioned that I should look for 'insulin needles' because they would be perfect for me to use to take HGH...any thoughts?

Can I also use these 'insulin needles' to take 'test' with?

3. - In deciding which type of 'test' to take, you suggested either 'ethan', 'cyp' or 'prop'. Is there a huge difference in $$$ between the three of them?

What about negative side effects? Are the side effects going to take place regardless of how high the dosage is?

4. - Also, as far as Clenbuterol...do you think I should seriously consider adding this to the mix (HGH+T3+Test+Clen) or (HGH+T3+Clen) as well? If so, any idea on the cost and dosage for 'Clen'??

5. - Also, if taking all of these types of serious items...should I even consider anything like your standard 'Creatine' or 'Whey Protein' supplements? If so, any recommendations on which make/brand?

6. - In terms of diet...I'm going to go 'hard core' like I used to back in the day of training (5-6 meals per day, high in protein and low carbs).

I'm considering 'meal replacements' food bars or drinks just because I can't always break for regular food in my place of employment. Any suggestions on good brands?

Thanks again!!

BJ.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 12, 2009)

1.  Test is taken via IM, HGH is mainly done via sub-q (like insulin shots) but it can be taken IM as well.

2.  There are dozens of sites on line, depending on where you live, I might be able to get all that you need at your local drugstore.  I'd suggest using GPZ Services   For HGH, I suggest using 1/2cc insulin pins.  22-23 gauge pins for test, length depends on where you pin and how much fat you have on you.  

3.  All test is about the same price, depending on your source.  No, you can not use the same slin pins to take test.  You need IM syringes.  Side effects….you have to do some research bro, there are far too many variables.  There are always sides, but there are usually methods to control them.

4.  I can't tell you what would be best for you…you need to do a lot more research before you continue/start.  Stay away from clen until you have more experience.

5.  I don't suggest taking all these things now.  As for whey and creatine, there are so many to pick from….it comes down to what tastes best.  I prefer to use "allthewhey".  

6.  Again, there are so many brands of whey/protein bars that offer the same nutrition, get several and decide what you like best.  I'd rather snack on nuts and peanut butter.

I strongly suggest doing a lot more homework.  You are at 28% BF, work on your diet, study, and train for a while before touching any of these potent substances.  Good luck.

/V


----------



## Built (Dec 12, 2009)

b1ggjoe, please read the link in my sig on "getting started", figure out your maintenance macros and figure out your cut plan for diet and training. Post it here OR PM me with it and I'll help you. 

You're good to be asking questions and planning your cut. You are also... ahhh, forgive me, "too juicy" to get ANY real benefit from the stuff you're asking about. Start cutting, get yourself down to or near 10% bodyfat, THEN kick it into overdrive with the meds. This will give you some much-needed time to finish researching your options while you select and purchase pins and other ancillaries.


----------



## Built (Dec 13, 2009)

Rescued post from b1ggjoe



			
				b1ggjoe said:
			
		

> Victor & Built,
> 
> First off, I want to thank you both so much for all of your time and help!! You could have easily suggested the 'easy road', however it's evident that you both have concern for doing things the 'right way' from the start...and for that I thank you both so very much!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## b1ggjoe (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Built!!!!!!!!!!!! I was just in the middle of retyping...LOL!!


----------



## Built (Dec 13, 2009)

b1gjoe, your former cutting plan sounds GHASTLY. I'm very glad you will be reading here before you attempt another cut.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 14, 2009)

b1ggjoe said:


> 2. - Victor; As far as the '1/2cc insulin pins'...I believe I found the ones you were talking about on the GPZServices.Com website. Are these it:
> 
> Insulin Syringe with Needle, 29 G X 1/2" 1/2 CC.
> 
> Any suggestions on what else I should stock up on (I ask since I saw the alcohol wipes and the 'Sharps' container)?




Yes, those are the correct ones.  They work fine.  Forget the alcohol wipes...the ones they sell have very little alcohol on them...I suggest getting BD pads from your locoal drugstore.  I'm not sure you need to stock up on much more, perhaps a syringe container for disposal of syringes.  GPZ services ship really fast so if there is anything you need down the line, it will be at your doorstep 2-3 days later.  Oh, they also carry bac water.

/V


----------



## b1ggjoe (Dec 29, 2009)

Built,

Thank you so much for all of your help!! Also, I just finished reading your 'Blog' on the DIY Diet...it was awesome!!

Quick question, when trying to figure out my maintenance macros, is it 13-15 x my current weight (what I way right now)? Or is it 13-15 x what my current 'lean weight' is?

Thanks!

B1ggJoe


----------



## Built (Dec 29, 2009)

It's times your current weight, but keep in mind that if you are VERY overweight, this is likely to overestimate your maintenance. Ideally, you track on fitday for a week and take the average, but you could simply try something like 13 x your current weight, set your macros (protein, fat grams) by your lean mass (not your bodyweight for these), see how you feel and how your body responds, and adjust accordingly.


----------



## b1ggjoe (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Built!! A few more questions: In one of your blogs, you mentioned following up a good weight training workout with some cardio...

1. - Is there any advantage or disadvantage of 'splitting up' your workout? Say, Cardio in the morning and weights in the evening or does it make no difference?

2. - In general, which has a better effect on your body, training in the morning or training in the evening?

3. - I still need to finish going through the 'BASIC WHOLE-BODY WORKOUT' however: Say I followed the regiment with the 3 x days a week plan...should I do cardio Mon thru Friday?

4. - I tend to prefer the high-intensity cardio stuff instead of the boring 'jogging' and etc. Any suggestions?

5. - Since I've heard so many times that 'too much' cardio will work against you, what do you think when it comes to someone with my weight/profile?

I'm trying to come up with a good training regiment that makes sense with my hectic schedule.

Thanks!

BJ


----------



## TrashMan (Dec 30, 2009)

b1ggjoe said:


> Thanks Victor. I'm 5'9 and just turned 32 years old. I'm wondering, since the supply is already purchased..*.is there anything I can do then...to make any kind of difference*?
> 
> The change in diet will be significant and will compliment my workout routine. I had only puchased the items so that they could help me get a 'boost' as I begin my new training regiment.
> 
> Let me know if there is anything else you suggest.



Cardio?


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 30, 2009)

Damn B1ggjoe... I thought my posts were long and had too many questions. Lol.

Good people here to listen to. Good luck training/supps/cycles


----------

